# Non mi ami se ... (Gioco)



## Skorpio (27 Ottobre 2016)

Si fa da sempre tanta fatica a connotare le caratteristiche positive che segnalano l’amore, sembra più semplice connotare quelle negative, in pratica se mi ami non fai questo o quello

Il gioco semiserio (per chi lo vuol fare) è scegliere almeno 3 dei sotto riportati “indicatori” personali di “non amore”

Non mi ami se:

1 non mi dai il bacio della buonanotte (o il messaggio, per i fidanzati)

2 ti giri a guardare il culo di una che incroci per strada

3 mi contraddici in pubblico

4 mi scopi meno di 1 volta alla settimana

5 ti dimentichi del mio compleanno e/o del mio onomastico

6 non mi dai sempre ragione quando ti parlo dei miei battibecchi con la collega di ufficio

7 non mi dici tutte le confidenze che scambi con i tuoi migliori amici

8 mi porti in vacanza sempre nel solito posto

9 fai di tutto per uscire assieme ad altre coppie perché dici che soli io e te ci si annoia

10 ti scordi sempre di pulire il cesso col mestolo, sapendo che dopo dovrò ripassarci io

11 mi chiami solo per nome, e non mi hai mai dato un “nomignolo”

12 dopo che lo hai fatto, ti giri quasi subito dall’altra parte a dormire

13 vuoi farlo solo la mattina perché sfrutti il fatto che ce l’hai già ritto di tuo

14 mi chiedi sempre cosa voglio di regalo senza sforzarti di pensare a cosa mi piacerebbe

15 non mi vuoi mai raccontare delle tue ex

16 non rinunci a un tuo hobby o a una tua passione per dedicare quel tempo a me

17 non hai voluto fare la comunione dei beni

18 non hai voluto fare il conto corrente in comune

19 non hai voluto cointestare la casa a entrambi, anche se il mutuo lo paghi solo tu

20 ti metti da solo a chattare su internet quando restiamo  in salotto dopo cena


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si fa da sempre tanta fatica a connotare le caratteristiche positive che segnalano l’amore, sembra più semplice connotare quelle negative, in pratica se mi ami non fai questo o quello
> 
> Il gioco semiserio (per chi lo vuol fare) è scegliere almeno 3 dei sotto riportati “indicatori” personali di “non amore”
> 
> ...


Nessuna delle 20 
Alcune sono sinonimi di non fiducia più che di non amore


----------



## Skorpio (27 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuna delle 20
> Alcune sono sinonimi di non fiducia più che di non amore


Aggiungere opzioni please


----------



## spleen (27 Ottobre 2016)

Se la domenica mattina mi sloggi dal letto alle 9 perchè devi rifarlo.....


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si fa da sempre tanta fatica a connotare le caratteristiche positive che segnalano l’amore, sembra più semplice connotare quelle negative, in pratica se mi ami non fai questo o quello
> 
> Il gioco semiserio (per chi lo vuol fare) è scegliere almeno 3 dei sotto riportati “indicatori” personali di “non amore”
> 
> ...


Nessuna delle 20 

aggiungo:

21)non sei sincero nei momenti importanti e  mi racconti una stronzata una volta di troppo


----------



## Piperita (27 Ottobre 2016)

Se non accetti i miei limiti e le mie paturnie


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si fa da sempre tanta fatica a connotare le caratteristiche positive che segnalano l’amore, sembra più semplice connotare quelle negative, in pratica se mi ami non fai questo o quello
> 
> Il gioco semiserio (per chi lo vuol fare) è scegliere almeno 3 dei sotto riportati “indicatori” personali di “non amore”
> 
> ...


2, 3, 10, 20


----------



## Skorpio (27 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> 2, 3, 10, 20


Han fatto tutti di testa loro, sei l unica che ha riconsegnato il compito correttamente compilato

10!!!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Han fatto tutti di testa loro, sei l unica che ha riconsegnato il compito correttamente compilato
> 
> 10!!!


Ovviamente sono cose che per me rappresentano trascuratezza.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente sono cose che per me rappresentano trascuratezza.


Questa è assolutamente personale, ma per me la 11 è indice fortissimo.

È personale, ripeto. Indicherebbe nel mio caso distanza


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa è assolutamente personale, ma per me la 11 è indice fortissimo.
> 
> È personale, ripeto. Indicherebbe nel mio caso distanza



Dare il nome significa tante cose.
Io impreziosisco i nomi usandoli poco.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Dare il nome significa tante cose.
> Io impreziosisco i nomi usandoli poco.


Diciamo che io ho scritto i 20;punti cosi come mi venivano in testa

Quindi per la mia sensibilità un po tutti indicherebbero un qualche allarme

Volendola vedere da un'ottica "diagnostica" diciamo che x me se in una coppia si riscontrano un bel po di questi punti, in uno dei due, diciamo oltre il 50% , un tradimento scoperto non sarebbe un fulmine a ciel sereno, ecco...

Ora non vorrei allarmare nessuno...


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2016)

Il curriculum dell'amore.
Io ho fatto il test al contrario.
E' venuto fuori che quasi tutti i punti non li rispetto.
Quindi non ho mai amato nessuno.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il curriculum dell'amore.
> Io ho fatto il test al contrario.
> E' venuto fuori che quasi tutti i punti non li rispetto.
> Quindi non ho mai amato nessuno.


:rotfl::rotfl:spero almeno che tu pulisca il water :rotfl:


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si fa da sempre tanta fatica a connotare le caratteristiche positive che segnalano l’amore, sembra più semplice connotare quelle negative, in pratica se mi ami non fai questo o quello
> 
> Il gioco *semiserio* (per chi lo vuol fare) è scegliere almeno 3 dei sotto riportati “indicatori” personali di “non amore”
> 
> ...


----------



## Skorpio (28 Ottobre 2016)

*...*

[MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] la tua scheda fa schifo!!!!
Questo week end ripasso completo


----------

